# Don't Use a Hotel Hair Dryer and 19 Other Secrets



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2020)

*Don't Use a Hotel Hair Dryer and 19 Other Secrets*

If you often travel for pleasure or business, you spend a good deal of time at hotels. Hotel rooms are supposed to be the epitome of cleanliness! At least you hope so. But in fact, the objects you?d never think could be dirty are the biggest sources of germs. 

Hotel staff are required to disinfect the obvious stuff in the bathroom like the toilet and sink, but more obscure items get cleaned less often. The hairdryer, the carpet, lamp switches and TV remotes are only some of the objects on the list. Let?s see what else you should try to avoid touching in a hotel room. 

https://youtu.be/iM6rPaZxdrc


----------



## Matarael (Mar 16, 2021)

I always avoid them since I know they are too filthy to deal with.


----------



## Bardiel (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm really picky too when it comes to hotels and for sure a hair dryer is not something I would use no matter how badly I needed it. Not only the bacteria and viruses you can get from them are too many but I also have a very sensitive skin and hair and I would hate to see my head burned and ugly looking during a trip. I actually prefer to take a cordless chair dryer that I bought from hairdryerfair.com Mainly because they are very easy to carry around and you don't require a plug for them. When I travel to Europe I need an adapter and it's something that I tend to not carry with me.


----------



## Matarael (Mar 17, 2021)

Bardiel said:


> I'm really picky too when it comes to hotels and for sure a hair dryer is not something I would use no matter how badly I needed it. Not only the bacteria and viruses you can get from them are too many but I also have a very sensitive skin and hair and I would hate to see my head burned and ugly looking during a trip. I actually prefer to take a cordless chair dryer that I bought from hairdryerfair.com Mainly because they are very easy to carry around and you don't require a plug for them. When I travel to Europe I need an adapter and it's something that I tend to not carry with me.



I think cordless hairdryers are the invention of the century. I love them.


----------



## Dyel (May 21, 2021)

Never would have thought the hairdryer as being a germ factory.


----------



## Drugsgear (May 21, 2021)

Wow, I have never thought about it myself, who could have known...
A hairdryer seems such a save object)


----------

